# Plugin Coding MAIN



## Cookienation (24. Dez 2016)

```
public class EntityDamageByEntityListener implements Listener {
  
   @EventHandler
   public void on(EntityDamageByEntityEvent e) {
      
      
       if (e.getEntity() instanceof Player | e.getDamager() instanceof Player) {
           Player p = (Player) e.getEntity();
           Player target = (Player) e.getDamager();
      
       if (Main.god.contains(p)) {
           e.setCancelled(true);
       }  
      
       if (!Main.CombatLog.contains(p)) {
           Main.CombatLog.add(p);
           p.sendMessage(Data.prefix + "§7Du bist nun für §e20 Sekunden §7im §eKampf§7! Logge dich §enicht §7aus!");
           Bukkit.getScheduler().runTaskLaterAsynchronously(plugin, new Runnable() {
               @Override
               public void run() {
                   Main.CombatLog.remove(p);
                   p.sendMessage(Data.prefix + "§7Du bist nun nicht mehr im §eKampf§7! Du darfst dich jetzt §eausloggen");              
               }               
           }, 15 * 20);
          
          }
      
       if (!Main.CombatLog.contains(target)) {
           Main.CombatLog.add(target);
           target.sendMessage(Data.prefix + "§7Du bist nun für §e20 Sekunden §7im §eKampf§7! Logge dich §enicht §7aus!");
                          
           }
           }      
       }
```

Ich habe mich ein bisschen mit den Scheduler timern auseinandergesetzt und versucht mir einen für meine CombatLog Klasse zu machen. Leider ist das "plugin" bei:

```
Bukkit.getScheduler().runTaskLaterAsynchronously(plugin, new Runnable() {
```
rot unterstrichen. Errormeldung in Eclipse: "plugin cannot be resolved to a variable". Ich weiß, dass ich plugin nicht definiert habe aber ich weiß auch nicht, wie ich das machen kann. Ich weiß auch, dass man da die Main oder so eintragen muss aber ich verstehe das nicht, auch nach langem Suchen im Internet.
Danke im Voraus


----------



## JCODA (24. Dez 2016)

https://bukkit.org/threads/get-the-current-plugin-for-scheduler.164307/


----------



## Cookienation (25. Dez 2016)

Danke, JCODA. Ich hatte es aber schon herausgefunden. Man musste einfach da die Main reinschreiben


----------



## JCODA (25. Dez 2016)

Cookienation hat gesagt.:


> Danke, JCODA. Ich hatte es aber schon herausgefunden. Man musste einfach da die Main reinschreiben


Was ist das denn für ein Trend ... das letzte mal auch schon ... schreib doch das nächste mal bitte direkt rein, dass du es gelöst hast...


----------



## Cookienation (25. Dez 2016)

Mach ich


----------

